# PC LGA1155 bis 5000€



## G1K777 (3. April 2012)

*PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

Meine Liste 
Wunschliste vom 09.04.2012, 14:11 | Geizhals.at EU

Asus Mars II = Nur fur den Geld uberblick.
Die Asus Mars 2 kaufe ich NET.


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Wohnst du denn in Deutschland? Willst du übertakten? Welche Auflösung? 


Man wird das ein Spaß


----------



## Lan_Party (3. April 2012)

Wieso so viele SSD's?
Wozu so ein Rechner!? Zum zocken oder was!?


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Was hast du mit dem Rechner vor, wenns ums spielen geht reicht auch einer für 1500-2000€ dicke aus. Dann lieber später was nachrüsten da Leistung auf Vorrat kaufen keinen Sinn macht

Nimm lieber 2 Crucial m4 mit 128 GB oder 256 GB 

mfg


----------



## st.eagle (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

sollen wir lieber auf polnisch schreiben??? 

to nie zart!!!



Robonator schrieb:


> Man wird das ein Spaß



dat kriegen wir hin!!!


----------



## G1K777 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

also ich will ein Gamer PC,

einen Full HD mit 8x SGSSAA oder 3x FXAA + PhysX
also von OC hab ich kp.

Bin auch erlich der soll auch zum angeben sein ;p

aber mehr um die beste grafik zu bekommen.

Die ssds ? Ich hab viele Spiele und uber 40GB musik + filme und
Fraps aufnahmen.


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Würde da nicht eine 512GB SSD Crucial m4 SSD 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT512M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland
+ 1000GB HDD ausreichen? Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) | Geizhals Deutschland

Also klar solch teure PC´s zusammenstellen packen wir locker, macht auch viel Spaß 

Legst du auch Wert auf guten Sound? Wenn ja dann könnten wir noch ne schicke Soundkarte + Kopfhörer dazulegen


----------



## killer196 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

preislich is ja nach oben offen... Ob das dann auch SINN macht is was andres


----------



## G1K777 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

ja sound ist bei mir auch sehr wichtig.

Hab jetzt ein G1.Sniper 2 MB mit OnBoard Creative Titanium X-Fi,
aber ich suche ein 7.1 Headset und Soundkarte

asoo und wie @up ist der sinn auch egal will nur 100% power haben ^.^
2 SSD sind immer schneller als eine


----------



## st.eagle (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> Die ssds ? Ich hab viele Spiele und uber 40GB musik + filme und
> Fraps aufnahmen.


 
du hast keinen vorteil, musik und filme auf der SSD zu speichern. als datengrab reicht eine normale HDD.
alternativ zu der WD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals Deutschland. da kannst du auch zwei von nehmen und im raid anschliessen!


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



> aber ich suche ein 7.1 Headset und Soundkarte


Headset bekommste hier nicht empfohlen. KH + Mic ist die deutlich bessere Wahl


----------



## G1K777 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

ich hab eine HDD 1,5TB aber die ist sooo laut... Ca. 2 sone oder auch 3


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Eine HDD... die so laut ist würd ich gern mal sehen. Hast du da n Lüfter druff montiert oder was??   Das Ding ist dann ja lauter als so manche Grafikkarte


----------



## G1K777 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

ja !!! Hmmm 3sone nicht aber 2 sone 100%

KH + Mic ist doch ein Headset oder ?
Also ich hatte ein Creative Tactic 3D alpha aber das war nicht so gut,
also ich will KH mit Mic und eine super ultra mega pro Soundkarte ;p

also die Xonar Xense sieht gut aus aber die KH sind .....  = -_-


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Hmmm..
ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 | Geizhals Deutschland
+
beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO (459.038) | Geizhals Deutschland
+
Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | Geizhals Deutschland
?


----------



## Neox (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Investier nicht so viel Geld in einen Rechner - glaubs mir, es ist sinnlos. Kauf dir was für 1500€ und du hast denselben effekt wie mit einem 3000€ rechner


----------



## G1K777 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

heehehh geiler mikro ;D
also die KH, mic und die Soundkarte finde ich geil ;D


----------



## Roman84 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



Neox schrieb:


> Investier nicht so viel Geld in einen Rechner - glaubs mir, es ist sinnlos. Kauf dir was für 1500€ und du hast denselben effekt wie mit einem 3000€ rechner


 
Sehe ich auch so. Kannst auch mit einem 1500€ Rechner super angeben


----------



## Neox (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



Roman84 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Kannst auch mit einem 1500€ Rechner super angeben


 


Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie man damit angeben will? Also das ist nen Rechner - unwissende sagen dann, ja cool ich hab auch einen Laptop. Den musst du dann erstmal erklären, was deiner besser kann als andere. Für das Geld kauf die lieber was geilers. Sound ist schon okay, oder nen italienischen Anzug ^^


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



Roman84 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Kannst auch mit einem 1500€ Rechner super angeben


 
Gut 1500€ für wirklich Leistungsstarke Hardware ist gut machbar, aber wenn jetzt noch HiFi Sound hinzu kommt (Die KH die ich gewählt habe isnd ja noch günstig) Dann wird es nochmal ne dicke Nummer teurer


----------



## Neox (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



Robonator schrieb:


> Gut 1500€ für wirklich Leistungsstarke Hardware ist gut machbar, aber wenn jetzt noch HiFi Sound hinzu kommt (Die KH die ich gewählt habe isnd ja noch günstig) Dann wird es nochmal ne dicke Nummer teurer


 
Ja, aber er soll nicht 4000€ in einen Rechner stecken. 1500€ in den PC und nochmal gute 500€ für Sound. Dann kann er surfen so viel er will


----------



## G1K777 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

eh hab auch ein kleines Elac heim kino 
den gleichen subwoofer der in HH-Centrum in Saturn steht 
und ein gutes sourround 7.1
aber um 12 uhr nachts bin ich nicht so ein voll-idiot um mein audio-system
 Und den subwoofer an zu schmeisen UND noch BF3 zu spielen 
dann denkt meine Mutter das sie im Krieg ist ;D

sry fur die ''xD'' usw aber muste ich lachen :p


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> eh hab auch ein kleines Elac heim kino
> den gleichen subwoofer der in HH-Centrum in Saturn steht
> und ein gutes sourround 7.1
> aber um 12 uhr nachts bin ich nicht so ein voll-idiot um mein audio-system
> ...


 
HH-Centrum? Meinst Hamburg? War hier noch nie im Saturn also ka welchen du meinst


----------



## G1K777 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

aso das mit 7.1Ghz war ein Joke :p
hab auch Idiot Inside geschrieben.

Erlich ich hatte nur 4.2Ghz und dan hat mein kumpel den Processor ubertaktet
und dan ins internet ;D

ja ist jetzt auch egal....
Also eine Soundkarte hab ich und ein mic,
aber mit den KH bin ich mir nicht so sicher...


Jetzt zum MB und RAM,
sind die G.Skill Sniper Gut ?


----------



## Professor Frink (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Ähm, WANN willst du dir diesen PC denn kaufen? 

Mit Ivy Bridge-EP wirds dieses Jahr wohl nixmehr, ergo solltest du vllt von Sockel 2011 auf Sockel 1155 wechseln oder dich mit einem Sandy Bridge-EP begnügen 

Wenn du von übertakten keine Ahnung hast, wird ein 3930k eh minimal schneller sein als ein 3770k und die 200€ mehr hast du ja sicherlich auchnoch 

zum Thema Ram: Quasi ist jeder Ram gleichgut solange er passt, sind maximal 2-3% Performanceunterschied zwischen DDR3-1333 und DDR3-2133, und Marken sind erst recht völlig wayne.


----------



## G1K777 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

ja die hab ich aber denk nicht das ich ein ''typ'' bin der Geld verschenkt,
ja ich arbeite auch 12h pro tag fur mein PC,
meine Eltern haben viel Geld aber das Geld gehort mir nicht sondern
meinen Eltern ...

Ich hab auch zeit bis August ;D
sind die LGA1155 Ivys schneller als die 2011 Ivys ? Oder ''werden die schneller ?''

und zu deiner antwort zum RAM:
also sagen wir mall das du alles um 1% in deinem PC
verbesserst, kommt am ende uber 5% raus,
und wenn du alles um 3% verbesserst kommen ca. 15% raus :>


----------



## hendrosch (3. April 2012)

In Games macht das fast keinen Unterschied da die EPs nur mehr Kerne und größere Caches hat
Aber der Takt ist geringer. Die neun Ivys haben einen geringeren Stromverbrauch und lassen sich voraussichtlich besser übertakten. Wenn du aber vor hast SLI (mit vil mehr als 2 Karten) zu betreiben wäre der Sockel 2011 besser geeignet.
Die 2011 Ivys sind nartürlich schneller als die 1155 Ivys die 2011 kommen aber wahrscheinlich dieses jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

@G1K777

Also erstmal würde ich dich darum bitten etwas mehr auf Interpunktion und Rechtschreibung zu achten. Ist einfach ein Gebot der Höflichkeit und es macht das lesen deiner Posts deutlich einfacher.

Wenn du Zeit bis August hast und auf einem Ivy Bridge bestehst musst du definitiv auf den Sockel 1155 setzen. Die Ivys für Sockel 2011 (welche warscheinlich Achtkerner werden und auch schneller sind als die normalen Ivys) werden dieses Jahr nichtmehr lauchen.

Du hast also die Wahl zwischen einem 3770k (Quadcore Ivy Bridge, ca. 300€) für Sockel1155 und einem 3930k(Hexacore Sandy Bridge-E, ca.500€) für Sockel2011.


----------



## G1K777 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

also die Ivys fur 2011 gibt es nur mit 8-Core ?
Oh mann dan werden die uber 1200Euro kosten sogar mehr !!!
Also ich will nur eine GPU.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Pass auf: ich hab keine Ahnung wies mit den Ivy-EPs aussehen wird, die launchen erst in über 9 Monaten! Können auch Zehnkerner dabeisein.
Die zweite Zeile verstehe ich nicht. Erneut die Bitte nach etwas sauberer Rechtschreibung.
Der dritte Satz macht im Kontext keinen Sinn.

Wenn du nur eine Grafikkarte haben willst dann ist aktuell die Geforce GTX 680 die schnellste, wenn du mit GPU CPU meinst (CPU=Prozessor) dann macht der Satz erst recht keinen Sinn.


----------



## G1K777 (3. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

GPU = Graphic Processor Unit
CPU = Computer Processor Unit

und @up hab ich auch geschrieben das ich ein Kepler mit GK110 kaufen will,
und ich will kein SLI wegen Micro-Ruckeln oder soo...

Also dan nehme ich besser einen LGA1155 PC mit Ivy
und jetzt welches MB ?


----------



## Rizoma (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Ivy-EP und Keppler GK110 wenn man die beiden Sachen liest kann man sich die Kaufberatung sparen da bis diese Sachen erscheinen noch so viel Wasser den Rhein runter fließt und der TE bis zum erscheinen eh nochmal nach einer Aktuelleren Beratung fragen wird!


----------



## Professor Frink (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> GPU = Graphic Processor Unit
> CPU = Computer Processor Unit


 
Danke für die Aufklärung 
Ich hab gefragt weil dein Satz relativ unpassend war, schließlich war er eine Antwort auf meinen Post der sich ausschließlich mit der CPU beschäftigt hat.
Klärt mich auf, hab da grad wenig Ahnung von: Gibt es schon ein Releasedatum für den GK110?

Und nochmal: Grund für meine Verwirrung ist, dass du die GPU und die CPU-Frage ziemlich stark miteinander vermischst, schwer da durchzublicken 

@Rizoma
/sign


----------



## hendrosch (4. April 2012)

Also rein theoretisch bietet Sandy Bridge-EP mehr Leistung (vor allem wegen den 6 Kernen). 
Das wirst du aber bei Spielen nicht merken da diese meist nur von maximal 4 Kernen Profitieren und dann der Takt wichtiger ist und da Ivy Bridge EP besser seien wird und sich vielleicht besser Übertakten lässt. 

Wenn du wirklich auf GK110 wartest macht eine Beratung noch keinen Sinn da dieser Voraussichtlich frühestens im 3.  Quartal kommt.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe willst du einen Maximum PC haben mit dem du alles spielen kannst. Egal was kommt und welche Grafikmods dabei sind.

Sockel 2011 kannst du natürlich kaufen und wenn du das Budget ausgeben willst kannst du das natürlich auch machen. Es ist dein Geld.

Wann Ivy Bridge E für Sockel 2011 kommt weiß niemand. Wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr sondern erst im nächsten Jahr. Keine Ahnung.
Also würde ich daher auf den i7 3930k setzen. Das Ramapge ist gut.
Die CPU kannst du sehr einfach übertakten -- gute Kühlung vorausgesetzt.

Wann Grafikkarten mit dem GK110 kommen steht auch nicht fest. Entweder im Herbst oder im Winter 2012.
Daher wirst du den PC wohl erst -- wenn du ihn so haben willst -- erst Ende des Jahres oder Anfang 2013 kaufen können.

Die Frage ist nun willst du solange darauf warten oder lieber jetzt einen schnellen PC kaufen?


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> Die ssds ? Ich hab viele Spiele und uber 40GB musik + filme und
> Fraps aufnahmen.


 40gb? das ist ja mein dokumentenordner (bin student)  

grad für filme, musik, usw gehts doch bei ner richtigen qualität und sammlung in die TBs (knapp 2tb bei mir). 

und als ich das budget sah muss ich an meinen vwl prof denken 

schon was von maximal- und minimalprinzip gehört?

maximalprinzip: mit gegebenen Mitteln die maximale Bedürfnissbefriedigung
minimalprinzip: die gegebenen Bedürfnisse mit geringstem Aufwand befriedigen

Ich würde eigentlich imemr das minimalprinzip empfehlen. das system was hier aufegzogen werden soll (hab nur die ersten seiten überflogen) ist für die anforderungen völlig überzogen.
schau dir mein sys aus der signatur an...selbst das ist für einen fullhd monitor überzogen und reicht für alles auf max/ultra.


----------



## hendrosch (4. April 2012)

Ich denke auch für 1500€ ist ein ausreichendes System drin. Wenn man sich mal an den PCGH PCs orientiert bekommt man für 2000€ schon das momentane non plus Ultra mit Single GPU.
(6Kern Intel LGA2011,GTX 680 usw.) Da wirst du mit 1500€ bei Sockel 1155 locker wegkommen. Kannst ja dann noch ein bisschen in "Zubehör" stecken aber die 5000€ bekommst du außer mit Sinnlos überteuerter Hardware nicht voll.


----------



## Seeefe (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Wenn du angeben möchtest, steck halt mehr Kohle in ein Gehäuse, damit kannst du besser angeben als mit der Hardware  Son richtig geiles, beleuchtetes Teil mit nem schönen Lack, evtl. nem lackiertem Bild drauf, das ist doch was


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Bei dem Budget kannst du auch eine Menge in Peripherie und Sound stecken.


----------



## hendrosch (4. April 2012)

Oder man behält das Geld einfach und kauft beispielsweise wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht eine neue Grafikkarte sicherlich sinnvoller als für ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung das doppelte zu bezahlen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. April 2012)

Also Sound würde ich so machen:

-Yulong U100 (weil kein Platz im Case), ansonsten Essence STX
-Guter Kopfhörer (Beyerdynamic DT-880, DT-990, AKG K701, Sennheiser HD600/650, HiFiman HE-300, Denon 2000 usw. -> probehören)
-Antlion Modmic
-als Boxen: Blue Sky Exo2

Biste so bei 1000€. Und 1000€ in Sound zu stecken bringt deutlich mehr als z.B. 1000€ in Hardware zu stecken. Weil Soundsachen veralten nicht und halten locker 10 Jahre. Außerdem bringt guter Sound unfassbaren Spielspaß, mehr als 10 FPS mehr oder so. Und mal zum Musik hören biste auch bestens gerüstet


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Es reicht für alles maximal 2000€ auszugeben, alle über 2000€ ist in meinen Augen Geldverschendung 

Edit:




G1K777 schrieb:


> GPU = Graphic Processor Unit
> CPU = Computer Processor Unit


 
Wir wissen, was das heißt, außerdem heißt CPU central processing unit


----------



## Professor Frink (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Wir wissen, was das heißt, außerdem heißt CPU central processing unit [/QUOTE]

Haha, ist mir beim überfliegen garnicht aufgefallen, danke fürs unterstützende Klugscheißen 

Den Rest deines Posts unterschreibe ich ebenfalls nachdrücklich und das 'P' in GPU steht ebenfalls für processing


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. April 2012)

Jo geht auch, oder das Budget erhöhen und Stereo kaufen 
Nee aber Spaß beiseite, Sound wird hier leider viel zu oft unterschätzt, obwohl es sehr viel Sinn macht und.wichtig ist für die Atmosphäre beim zocken. Und bei dem Budget ist es mMn sinnvoller 1000€ in Sound zu investieren als in diese komischen PCIe-SSDs


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Die SSDs für PCIe können sowieso kein Trim. Lieber welche für Sata kaufen und in der Regel reicht eine.


----------



## IonIc (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Ich hab das gefühl das Ganze istn Gag von G1K777 
Nur den 1. April nen bisschen verpasst


----------



## G1K777 (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

nee :p
also ich kaufe die Xonar Essence STX und dieses mikro fur KH,

eine Case habe ich ''Xilence Interceptor PRO'',
hmmm ich bleibe bei 1155,
2011 sind 1. zu teuer und 2. zu teuer 
also ich warte auf die 1155 Ivys und auf die GK110 (GTX680 oder war das die GTX780 ?).
Das war doch immer so das die Radeon 6980 haben und die GeForce haben 680
7980 - 780
8980 - 880 usw oder ?
Ah ist auch egal,

also eine Soundkarte habe ich,
und welches mic ist besser ?

Zalman Mic ZM-MIC1 3,5mm
oder
Olympus Mic ME 12 3,5mm
also nur 10€ mehr fur den Olympus.

jetzt brauche ich ein,
MB,SSD (GUTE SSDs !!! Schnell wie die Pest !!) und WAKU.

Ich hab dass gefunden:

MB: ASRock Fatal1ty Z68 Pro Gen3
Netzteil: Antec TPQ 1200 OC-EC


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Du kannst dir doch 2 Systeme in das Gehäuse einbauen. 
Eins zum Spielen und eins für Office.


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

wenn es ivy bridge sein soll, dann würde ich auch nur zu z77 boards greifen. und wegens ssds, es sollte wohl eine reichen. kannst da ja ruhig ne große nehmen, 240gb oder so.

daten gehören nämlich nicht auf ne ssd, da reicht ne hdd.

übrigens sind moment die amd hd7970 und die nvidia gtx680 die highend karten.

also um wirklich ne kompetente beratung zu führen, stehn mir hier noch zu viele variable in der luft. was willst du nun genau haben, nur computer,  +sound, +peripherie oder oder oder. die 5000€ kriegt man schnell begraben, das ist kein problem, nur solls ja nicht komplett sinnfrei sein.


----------



## G1K777 (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

@ Threshold
ja ich wolte mir auch ein 2 PC fur meine Geste machen die aus Polen kommen
zu besuch ;D 100% nicht fur meine Tante usw,
fur zb meinen Couseng usw, und ich hatte vor mir einen Bulldozer mit 8Cores
zu bauen (ITX MB) aber hab keine ITX MB mit AM3+ gefunden

@Up
ja also ich will ein H-E-PC,
also 5000€ mit case MODing und KH

Also fur die HW max 4000€ MB,GPU,CPU,RAM,Cooling,+case,soundkarte,KH,NT,NK,mic und SSDs.

Und fur das rest mode ich die Case,
also ich habe auch vor mir mein FP mit Carbon zu moden (echten Carbon nicht neo Aufkleber). + eine Video Camera ;D
Video Cameras finde ich total geil ;D


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

klingt mir hier zu stark nach zwanghaftem geld begraben  ich bin raus, zuviele unlogische schritte.
vorerst letzte ratschläge 

warum keine festplatten?  ssds in solch größenordnungen sind "schwachsinnig" oder wohl eher unnötig. ssd für programme-system und daten auf ne hdd.

Corsair Force Series GT 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-F480GBGT-BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nimm die dann is schon übern 10tel vom budget weg.

Was soll mit dem gästepc gemacht werden? office oder gaming? bei beidem sind 8kerne schwachsinn und dienen nur der "ich habe 8kerne im zweitrechner"-befriedigung 


und was ist ein H-E-PC? KH?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Für das OS kannst du eine SSD nehmen. Da reichen 128GB völlig aus und für die vielen Dateien -- egal ob Musik oder Filme -- kannst du eine HDD nehmen. Samsung oder WD ist egal.

Als Plattform ist Ivy Bridge die beste Wahl weil sparsam und schnell.
Du kannst auch zwei Grafikkarten benutzen. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## G1K777 (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

H-E-PC = High-End-PC
KH = Kopfhohrer

Gaste PC = Gamer PC

@Threshold

SLI = Microruckeln

@- - -Edit- - -
also ich hab eine:
ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Pro gefunden,
ist die auch gut ?


----------



## HairforceOne (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hast du schon verdammt oft Dinge angegeben, wo du einen "Hyper-Gamer-PC" zusammenstellen wolltest.

Allerdings war dabei meist einfach nur alles unlogisch oder du wolltest Dinge zusammenstellen, die keinen Sinn ergeben.

Ich habe es schon einmal gesagt und sage es noch einmal: So wie ich es mitkriege, willst du einfach nur Aufmerksamkeit.
Kein halbwegs logisch denkender Mensch braucht für Gaming einen 5000 € PC...

Wenn man mal ein wenig im Forum herumsucht (und deine Beiträge anschaut) sind viele von den Gedanken eifnach... Absurd...


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

kleine übersicht.........(jetzte wo razer die beiträge/theme erwähnte)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wakue-zusammenstellungen-kaufberatung/200001-mein-erstes-waku.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...stellung/205862-xtreme-high-end-pc-teile.html

im ersten thread hast du laut deiner aussage schon ein mordssystem, wo sich hier 80% der gamer die finger nach lecken würden. im zweiten thread, den du nen monat später erstellt hast suchst du schonwieder mords komponenten.

laut den kaufberatungen und deinen eigenen angaben musst du ja schon nen richtig feinen "officerechner" zuahsue zu haben. WAS STIMMT NUN?

offtopic: bitte helft mir ich will 20.000€ für nen rechner ausgeben


----------



## G1K777 (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

@Razer255

FUR 5000€ ?
Oder bis 5000€ ?

Was ist dein problem ?
Nur weil ich mehr geld hab fur ein PC oder was ?
Und ich stehe nicht so auf ''Aufmerksamkeit''.

Wenn ich Aufmerksamkeit will dan ziehe ich meine shirts aus, und laufe im Hamburg-Centrum (Hauptbahnhof Hamburg/Harburg ?) nackt rum.

Also ich will nur eine beratung und du nervst nur...
90% von den User hier im Thread helfen mir SEHR VIEL weiter,
aber du!!! nicht wirklich....

@ - - -Edit- - -
Ist Trim wichtig ?
Also ich hab davon im Wiki gelesen.
Aber das macht doch jede SSD oder ?

@The.Hai
jaaa das war angeben ;p
also ich hab keinen High-End-PC,
also jetzt will ich mir einen bauen.

Und das ist kein ''Angeber'' Thread.

Also ich wolte mit diesen ''bis 5000€'' sagen das geld hier wenig zu sagen hat,
ich will maximale Performance und Qualitat,
also 500Euro in die oder in die ist mir auch egal.


----------



## HairforceOne (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



> kleine übersicht.........(jetzte wo razer die beiträge/theme erwähnte)


Genau das meinte ich damit.

Wie gesagt, viele andere und ich ebenso sind/bin der Meinung, dass es sich hier einfach nur um einen Fall handelt, welcher aussagen soll: "Ey ich hab den Hammer PC seid alle Neidisch auf mich!"

Wenn man mal auf Ankündigen geht, ist ebenfalls ein Thread von ihm, wo er sein ganzes Zimmer in eine Art Computer umbauen will. (Was ebenfalls schon fast fertig sein soll...)

@G1K777

Nein, nicht das du mehr Geld hast... daran störe ich mich sowieso nicht.
Nur, die Tatsache, dass ich mir nicht wirklich sicher bin, was du nun genau von uns willst...
Die Threads die the.hai erwähnt hat, sind ja nur Beispiele, welche mich und auch viele andere User einfach nur... verwirren, nenne ich es mal...

Es ist halt mehr als merkwürdig, dass du jeden Monat nen Thread öffnest, wo du immer wieder neue Hammer komponenten brauchst...


----------



## G1K777 (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

also das wird mein letztes thread...
Also mein zimmer ist fast fertig, na ja nicht fast zur 60% ;p
also der wird 100% bis august fertig 
also ich mache mein Zimmer fast selber,
die Tapete nervt richtig...
Also wen du es nicht glaubst kannst du auch vorbei kommen 
Kaffee oder soo.

Also das ist kein Angeber Thread,
also ich will mir ehrlich ein H-E-PC bauen,
und ihr solt mir mit der HW auswahl helfen,
weil ich nicht so große ahnung davon hab.


----------



## HairforceOne (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Wenn des wirklich ernsthaft ist, bin ich aber ebenfalls der Meinung, dass alles was über 2500 € geht einfach nur (entschuldigt den Ausduruck) Schwachsinn ist...

da kann man lieber dann nach 2 Jahren sagen "So nun gibts nen neuen!"

Spiele und Grafik entwickelt sich nicht gleichmäßig weiter. Ist eine Grafikkarte jetzt Leistungsstark kann morgen ein Spiel kommen, welches sie in die Knie zwingt. Und dann nützt es einem reichlich wenig, wenn man einen 5000€ Rechner zuhause stehen hat.

Also lieber weniger Investieren. Das Geld anlegen und in nen paar Jahren dann, wenn die Leistung absolut nicht mehr ausreicht einen neuen besorgen.


----------



## the.hai (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Dann bitte ich dich in deiner Hardwareforderung nicht Sachen zu benennen, die noch nicht einmal auf dem Markt sind.

Momentan würde ich dir nen 2600k mit nem fetten OC Board (Asus Maximus Extreme), 16GB Corsair Vengeance, ein/zwei GTX680, Bluray Brenner, Xonar Soundkarte, Samsung 256GB 830 SSD und 2TB WD Datengrab empfehlen. Als gehäuse würde ich dann zu Lian Li greifen, da haste freie Wahl und Verarbeitung ist top und der Preis halt auch dementsprechend. WaKü zusammenstellungen erfolgen dann bei feststehender Konfiguration im richtigen Forenbereich.

@G1K777
Du kannst es uns aber auch nicht Übel nehmen, wenn wir "verwirrt" sind(razer die Formulierung ist Spitze^^).

Grad oben schreibst du noch du stehst nicht auf Aufmerksamkeit und nen paar Zeilen später meinste deine vorigen Threads waren zum Angeben.... Das verwirrt mich wieder^^

Bei deinem Budget macht meiner Meinung nach auch eine Beratung wenig Sinn, da die gute Hardware auch "gut" kostet. Im 300€ Motherboard Segment wirste keine Luschen erleben und bei Grafikkarten jenseits der 500€ auch nicht^^


----------



## G1K777 (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 2500Euro*

hort sich gut an ;D also dan bis +/-2500€ mus nicht genau 2500Euro sein.
Ja also jetzt bin ich nicht so wild auf ''Aufmerksamkeit''.
Also ich hab bei mir jetzt und hier einen 2600k und 2x G.Skill Sniper Dimms.
Also bin ich jetzt ehrlich,
ich hab jetzt 2 PCs ;p
darum kann ich auf die Ivys warten ;D
hab jetzt einen 2600k 2x G.Skill Sniper und ein G1.Sniper 2 MB,
achsooo und eine GTX570, also die GTX hab ich vom guten Kumpel 

also so oder so das MB nervt !!! Und wie...
Also so oder so dieses PC was ich jetzt habe verkaufe ich.

(bis morgen, i go to sleep  gute nacht)


----------



## Professor Frink (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Wenn das wirklich dein letzter Thread ist, dann will ich dir noch etwas auf den Weg geben was dir sicherlich im Leben mehr helfen wird als eine absurde HighEndPC-Konfiguration.



G1K777 schrieb:


> also das wird mein letztes thread...
> Also,mein zimmer ist fast fertig, na ja nicht fast zur 60% ;p
> also der wird 100% bis august fertig .
> also ich mache mein Zimmer fast selber,
> ...



Das ist noch einer deiner harmloseren Posts, ich hab aber einfachmal den aktuellsten genommen.
So, und jetzt mein Kommentar dazu:
 Ich weiß nicht wie alt du bist und ich will es warscheinlich auch nicht wissen. Ich persönlich bin 17, also muss man für das was ich hier schreibe kein 40-Jähriger Versicherungsmakler sein.Ich finde es auf gutdeutsch zum Kotzen wie du dich hier aufführst. Ich bin deine restlichen Threads durchgegangen, eine Aussage ob du LRS hast habe ich nicht gefunden, dafür dieses Zitat von dir:


> ich schreibe schlecht, das bin ich mir bewust, aber liest es 2 mal durch dan merkt ihr es ,aber jetzt mit logik und verstandlichkeit lesen.


Niemand verlangt von dir eine völlig saubere Rechtschreibung, aber bei sowas rege ich mich echt auf.
*Wir sind alle freiwillig hier und wollen dir freiwillig und kostenlos helfen.* Du solltest dir das vor Augen führen und vielleicht bei Vokabeln wie "ihr sollt" zweimal nachdenken bevor du sie verwendest. Desweiteren ist es ein Zeichen von Respekt gegenüber uns ob du deine Posts sauber und lesbar formulierst oder hinklatschst. Du tust letzteres. Den Sinn dieses Threads und den deiner anderen Threads bewerte ich hier absichtlich nicht. 
Genausowenig wie ich hier eine konstruktive Antwort auf deine "Fragen" geben werde, ich hab schon welche gegeben, aber inzwischen fühle ich mich als PCGHX-Communitymitglied von dir beleidigt. Also werde ich dir auch nichtmehr helfen, auch wenn ich "soll".

Gruß
Frink


----------



## G1K777 (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

omg, bist du ein Madchen oder wie ?
Sei ein Man !!! Also alle die Probleme haben sollten hier nicht Spammen,
wenn mich jemand verbessert : kein problem, aber bitte keine QQ posts.
Also ich will nur eine beratung und nicht eine QQ thread...
Also The.Hai usw kann ich verstehen, weil ein par meiner ''Angeber'' threads fur verwirung gesorgt haben...

Und sorry aber jetzt ist dass ein ehrlicher thred und manche QQ hier..
Alle die mir nicht helfen wollen dan Peace !!
Aber die hier bleiben und die mir Helfen sage ich:
Danke fur die Hilfe, ihr habt's gut bei mir !!!

Also keine OFF-Tops mehr,,
also was jetzt mit dem SSD ?
Sind 2x 120GB SSD schneller als 1x 240GB ?


----------



## ChaoZ (5. April 2012)

Ich glaube dir kein Wort mehr, TE. Erst diese ganzen Threads wo du dir irgendeinen Bonzenrechner erstellen willst, dessen Preis in keinerlei Relation zur Leistung steht, dann erzählst du uns du hast keinen Rechner momentan, und jetzt hast du zwei. Abgesehen davon ist die Theorie meines Vorposters mit der LRS garnicht so abwegig.

Aber gut, ich bin raus. Verarsch andere Leute.


----------



## the.hai (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

NEIN kein SSD Raid, nur eine einzelne, dafür aber große Platte nutzen.

Im Raid funktioniert kein Trim und jetzt kannste deine ernste Absicht beweisen und mal selber googlen, was der Trim Befehl ist ohne, dass wir vorkauen.


----------



## Professor Frink (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

@ ChaoZ
Diese Theorie kursiert schon seit 2 Threads. Die Moderation (McZonk) hat ihm schon Rechtschreibplugins nahegelegt.


@G1K777
Ich reagiere mal nicht auf deine Beschimpfungen und lasse die Leser dieses Threads für sich selbst entscheiden welcher von uns beiden ein "Madchen" (das ist doch ne Beschimpfung oder ?  ) und welcher seriöses Forenmitglied ist.

Um deiner "bitte" des unterlassens weiterer Offtopic-Posts gerecht zu werden hier die Antwort auf deine Frage nach 10 unnötigen Zeilen:
Zwei SSDs bringen nur Geschwindigkeitsvorteile wenn du sie im RAID-Modus betreibst, dann verlierst du aber die Hälfte ihrer Kapazität und Trim funktioniert nicht. Wenn du dir eine hochkapazitive SSD kaufst und beim Kauf direkt auf die Datentransferraten achtest bist du besser dran.


----------



## the.hai (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> omg, bist du ein Madchen oder wie ?
> Sei ein Man !!! Also alle die Probleme haben sollten hier nicht Spammen,
> wenn mich jemand verbessert : kein problem, aber bitte keine QQ posts.
> Also ich will nur eine beratung und nicht eine QQ thread...
> ...


 

Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass du hier nochmal jemals Unterstützung findest wenn du ehrlichen und "rechthabenden" Mitgliedern so übern Schnabel fährst. Du hast doch gesehen inwieweit sich deine Beitrags-Historie auf weiter Threads asuwirkt. Ich bin ja fast für ne Schließung des Threads und dann kriegste noch eine Chance, das ganze mal sauber und ordentlich/ernsthaft zu starten. 

Mit genauen Vorstellungen, was du haben willst, was du brauchst, was du bereits hast und etwaige Besonderheiten.



BACK TO TOPIC erstmal:

NEIN kein SSD Raid!!!, nur eine einzelne, dafür aber große SSD nutzen.

Im Raid funktioniert kein Trim und jetzt kannste deine ernste Absicht  beweisen und mal selber googlen, was der Trim Befehl ist, ohne das wir  vorkauen.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> Also keine OFF-Tops mehr,,
> also was jetzt mit dem SSD ?
> Sind 2x 120GB SSD schneller als 1x 240GB ?


 
Nein. Du wirst keinen Unterschied merken wenn du von einer 120er Platte auf die andere 120er Platte kopierst oder innerhalb der 240er Platte.


----------



## HairforceOne (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Da hab ich wohl nen Stein ins Rollen gebracht...

Naja mehr oder weniger Back 2 Topic:
Ich gebe den anderen recht. Zu einer guten Beratung gehört auch immer Kritikfähigkeit. Und diese besteht nicht nur in der Zusammenstellung der Komponenten, sondern auch in Tips für Den Thread an sich. Sei es Rechtschreibung, Formulierung etc.

Da du aber schon so "Krass" auf den Post von Frink reagierst, zeugt es nicht gerade von Kritigfähigkeit.

Er hat schon recht mit der Aussage: 





> *Wir sind alle freiwillig hier und wollen dir freiwillig und kostenlos helfen.*


Du hast nicht für eine Leistung bezahlt. Somit ist hier keiner verpflichtet dir zu helfen. Und wenn man sich die Klicks auf deinen Thread anschaut, solltest du evlt. doch überdenken, wie du formulierst, da es passieren kann, dass wenn du einen neuen Thread öffnest und manche User deinen Namen sehen schon denken:
"Oh Gott, der! Da Antworte ich nicht, sonst krieg ich wieder einen auf den Deckel..."

Topic:
Ich gebe den anderen da recht, es würde eigentlich nur Nachteile bringen 2 SSD's zu benutzen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Ich bin dafür, dass wir diesen Thread nun schließen und dass der TE einen neuen Thread aufmacht, in dem wir ihn einen PC für max. 2500€ zusammenstellen, sonst kommen wieder Aussagen wie " Einen 680 ist mir zu langsam, ich gebe ja schließlich 5000€ aus,  SLI will ich aber nicht, wegen Mikrorucklern "
Bis 2500€ könnte man eine schönes Soundsystem mit sehr gutem Gaming PC bekommen, bei dem das P/L Verhältnis einigermaßen stimmt 

Edit: 

Die Rechtschreibung sollte besser werden, da sonst keiner Lust hat, das alles durchzulesen
Wenn du nicht weißt, wie ein Wort geschrieben wird, benutze bitte  


MfG


----------



## fear.de (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dir doch 2 Systeme in das Gehäuse einbauen.
> Eins zum Spielen und eins für Office.


 
****, hab ich mich grad weg gelacht und ich bin bei der Arbeit, danke dafür 

xD


----------



## G1K777 (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

also ich will kein P/L Varheltnis.
Ich will 100% Leistung...
Also ich sag dass mal soo,
zb eine Revodrive3 x2 kostet ca. 520€ mit 240GB
und eine SSD kostet ca 400€ mit 240GB

aber dafur ist die Revo 3x no schnell wie die SSD fur 400€,
dann gebe ich die 120€ mehr aber dafur ist die SSD schneller.
Also bei mir zahlt es so:

Leistung = 80%
Preis = 20%

also ich achte mehr auf die Leistung als auf den Preis.

Also ich kann auch ein PIC machen von meinem 2 PC,
also das problem ist nicht Google,
ich hab jetzt internet nur im meinem Handy, (Opera Mobile)
also da es nicht so geil 10 min einen post zu schreiben.

Also soll ich ein neues Thread machen ?


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> also ich will kein P/L Varheltnis.
> Ich will 100% Leistung...
> Also ich sag dass mal soo,
> zb eine Revodrive3 x2 kostet ca. 520€ mit 240GB
> ...



Ich versuche es noch mal in einfache Worte zu setzen.
*Den Unterschied merkst du nicht. Du merkst ihn einfach nicht. Die Leistung einer SSD an einem Sata 6GB/s Port ist so groß dass der Unterschied zum PCIe SSD nicht wahrnehmbar ist.*
Du bezahlst also eine Menge Geld mehr, hast kein Trim und keinen Unterschied zur Leistung. 
Wenn du also wirklich so beratungsresistent bist, kann dir niemand helfen. Dann kauf das, was dir in den Sinn kommt.   



G1K777 schrieb:


> Also soll ich ein neues Thread machen ?



Nein. Warum auch?
Dieser Thread reicht doch.


----------



## Professor Frink (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> zb eine Revodrive3 x2 kostet ca. 520€ mit 240GB
> und eine SSD kostet ca 400€ mit 240GB
> aber dafur ist die Revo 3x no schnell wie die SSD fur 400€,


 
Quark. Erstens kostet eine Revodrive 3 240GB aktuell knapp 400€ im Preisvergleich klick
Eine 240GB SSD kostet dich nur gut 210€ klick
Zweitens ist die Revodrive nicht 3mal so schnell wie eine "normale" SSD; sondern bestenfalls 50%, nachlesbar hier:
Test: OCZ Revodrive 3 X2 (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Abschließend noch ein Zitat welches jedem zu interpretieren freigestellt ist:
Die Philosophie ist eine Wissenschaft die auf dem klugen Gebrauch des Wörtchens 'also' beruht.
- Sokrates


----------



## G1K777 (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

also das mit der Revodrive3 ist nur ein Beispiel.
Also bei dieser steht 1000MB lesen und 900MB Schreiben,
und bei einer SSD ist max 560MB schreiben/lesen.

Super Talent RAIDDrive upStream PCIe SSD 220 GB


----------



## Professor Frink (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

a) sind das praxisferne Werte denen du keinen Glauben schenken solltest und
b) ist für mich der Schritt von 560 auf 1000 doch eher eine Verdopplung als Verdreifachung?


----------



## G1K777 (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

also bei einer Revodrive3 x2 ist:
1225MB Schreiben und 1500MB lesen dann eben FAST das 3 fache.


----------



## Professor Frink (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Okay, ich werd das jetzt nicht mit dir ausdiskutieren, nen anderer kann das gerne für mich übernehmen.
Das wichtige für dich ist: *eine Revodrive lohnt sich nicht.*


----------



## G1K777 (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

also kenn eine Sata SSD 500MB Lesen/Schreiben schneller sein als eine PCIe revodrive ???
Also ich denke mall das war in der PCGH 11-12/2011 Ausgabe,
die mit den SSDs platz 1 war die Hyper X die 2 war die Vertex3 Max IO
und die war meistents auf dem 1/2 plartz und die Hyper X war auch manchmal
schlechter als die Vertex3 Max IO.
Also solte ich mir 4x die Vertex3 kaufen ? Dann hab ich ca 480GB fur spiele
usw. Also die Vertex3 Max IO hatte die beste Performens.

Also eine SSD/HDD tauscht man jede 3/6jahre,
und darum will ich auch eine gute kaufen.


----------



## Heretic (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Die Revodrive ist theoretisch schneller.

Aber in bereich 4K Werte , welche die werte sind die im Realen Leben wichtig sind. Ist der Unterschied relativ klein.
Und aber selbst die 3 fache geschw von den 4K64 werten bringt dir im Echten Lebennicht viel.
Du wirst du Unterschied nicht merken , weil ich kaum glaube das du jedentag 10GB kopierst , wo man einen kleinen sekunden Unterschied merken würde.

OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 480GB PCI-E SSD Review - Page 9

Nimm dir schön 2 mal 256GB von Plextor oder anderen guten Hersteller (Crucial , Samsung , Corsair) , dass reicht vollkommen aus. 



> Also solte ich mir *4x* die Vertex3 kaufen ?


Können wir bitte unsere Leben tauschen ich würde gerne aufhöhren Arbeiten zu gehen.



> Also eine SSD/HDD tauscht man jede 3/6jahre


Ich wusste garnicht , dass man das Pauschalisieren kann . Hast du Fakten dazu ???

Bitte hör auf uns : das ist Verschwendung! Sonst gehe doch bitte in den nächsten PC Laden und lass dich da beraten , die freuen sich bestimmt und du wirst auch mehr als 5000€ los.

MfG Heretic

edit: ne bischen langsam eine Hand kaput -.-


----------



## G1K777 (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

@ KamikazeSSD
ja dan hast du die auch...

Also jetzt keine OFFtops mehr !!! Weil das nervt...
Also es war ales super ruig und dan wieder diese OFFtops...
Also dass hab ich schon:
und welches MB fur Ivy Bridge ?
Also ich hab ein ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Pro gefunden (LGA1155)
und ist das auch ein gutes MB ?
Also ich brauche 
ein PCIe 3.0 x16 fur eine GTX680
zwei PCIe x1 Fur eine Xonar Essence STX und ein Bigfoot E2100


----------



## the.hai (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

DU WILLST IVY BRIDGE!!!! Dann frag in nen paar Monaten nochmal nach, es gibt noch keine 1155 IVYs auf dem Markt, maaaaaaaaaaaan.




G1K777 schrieb:


> omg also gestern war alles cool
> hab viel gelernt uber Hardware was gut und was schlecht ist
> und jetzt nervt das nachste forum mit Ban usw -_-
> also die von OCForum sind so behindert ihr glaubt das garnicht...
> ...


 
*fingerzeigendaufdieRECHTSCHREIBUNG*

Bitte Thema schließen und gut ist, die ganze Sache führt hier zu nichts.

Ich hab gestern sogar nach konkreten Wünschen/Anforderungen gefragt und du willst dir immernoch ein Revodrive oder die teuersten SSDs holen. Das bringt so nichts. Gugg dir mein System an, hab ich nur weils billig verschossen wurde, ansonsten brauch ich 50% der Leistung nicht, aber da bin ich auch der unvernünftige hardwareMESSI. 
Das ist hier vorerst mein letzte Beitrag. Entweder du schreibst jetzt nochmal genau WAS du haben willst und brüllst nicht andauernd nur HIGHEND HIGHEND.

Welche Spiele, Wieviel Speicherplatz, kanns laut sein? Welches Format? welcher Monitor? Fragen über Fragen, die du, obwohl du beraten werden willst, nicht beantwortest.

p.s.
du sagst das du in jedem anderen forum AU?ER diesem nur am trollen warst/bist? warum sollte es denn hier was anderes sein? so special sind wir/ich jetzt auch nicht.......


----------



## G1K777 (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Edit #1 Post (1 Seite)

doch PCGH hat ein Heft ;D
und OCForum nich...
Also ist PCGH besser weil nich jeder kann ein Heft verkaufen.


----------



## the.hai (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Also ich hab vor mir einen LGA1155 High-End-PC der ersten Liga zu bauen,
> 
> ...



1. ES GIBT NOCH KEINE CPUs
2. ES GIBT NOCH KEINE GRAKAS
3. DIE BIGFOOT KILLER2100 hat keine daseinsberechtigung, bis auf die rote Beleuchtung, das ist der grund weshalb ich sie habe (bekam sie geschenkt), les dir dazu ruhig tests durch
 4. SCHON 100mal wurde von nem SSD raid abgeraten und auch deine zu erahnenden anwendungsbereiche brauchen nicht solche geldverbrennerSSDs, 2 große M4s oder 830er und gut ist.

Man kann zu nix raten, was es noch nicht gibt und da seh iich auch wieder, dass deine Anfrage weder Hand und Fuß hat, oder du verstehst uns nicht....


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> also das mit der Revodrive3 ist nur ein Beispiel.
> Also bei dieser steht 1000MB lesen und 900MB Schreiben,
> und bei einer SSD ist max 560MB schreiben/lesen.
> 
> Super Talent RAIDDrive upStream PCIe SSD 220 GB


 


G1K777 schrieb:


> also bei einer Revodrive3 x2 ist:
> 1225MB Schreiben und 1500MB lesen dann eben FAST das 3 fache.


 
Das sind alles Benchmarkwerte die in der Praxis keine Rolle spielen.
Und selbst wenn merkst du keinen Unterschied. Eine SSD ist so schnell dass es auf Millisekunden nicht ankommt.
Kauf dir eine große SSD für das OS und die Programme. Gerne auch 512GB und zwei HDD als Datengrab.

Und wenn du 2 GTX 680 willst ist das auch kein Thema. Du kannst da ein 2011 oder 1155 System nehmen und sie im SLI Modus laufen lassen.
Als CPU reicht der 3930k oder der 2600k.


Und an alle:
Bitte kommt mal wieder runter. Entweder will er Hilfe oder er will keine Hilfe und nur Aufmerksamkeit.
Kein Geflamme mehr oder Gedisse oder wie das sonst genannt wird.
Bitte versucht sachlich und konstruktiv zu sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> und jetzt nervt das nachste forum mit Ban usw -_-
> also die von OCForum sind so* behindert* ihr glaubt das garnicht...
> 
> Also *wenn ich hier ein Ban bekomme Reg ich mich neu ein*...
> ...


 
Ich fasse mal zusammen: 
Du beschimpfst Personen, die du nich kennst als *behindert * Das Unterstellen einer Behinderung, sei es geistig oder körperlich, finde ich , pardon, unter aller Sau und nicht auf dem Niveau von normalen " Menschen ". Ich kenne mehrere Personen die körperlich oder geistig behindert sind und damit ist absolut nicht zu spaßen  anscheinend hast du 0 Erfahrung.
Und drohen brauchst du uns auch nicht, nach der Art: von wegen, wenn ihr mich bannt, mache ich einen neuen Account und fange wieder von vorne an. Außerdem helfen wir freiwillig und kostenlos, wie schon gesagt wurde und es ist unsere Freizeit, die wir nutzen, damit andere einen guten PC für ihr Geld bekommen und deshalb solltest du nicht jeden vergraulen.
Und klar ist es immer das Gleiche, wenn man keinen Ratschlag annehmen will. Wie viele Seiten dieses Threads beschäftigen sich nur mit dem Thema SSD, obwohl wir eindeutige Antworten gegeben haben.
Wegen den Aussagen und dem niveaulosen Gerede hast du es dir mit mir schon verscherzt und mit anderen bestimmt auch. Wärst du etwas mehr kompromissbereit und hättest auf unsere Ratschläge gehört, hätten wir schon längst einen sehr guten PC zusammengestellt.


----------



## Jimini (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

*Von jetzt an bitte nur noch themenbezogene Beiträge. Wer sich hier verschaukelt fühlt oder nicht helfen will, schaut am besten gar nicht mehr in den Thread rein. Punkt.*

MfG Jimini


----------



## tim ferreira (6. April 2012)

Ja ganz ehrlich ich gib dir einen Tipp kauf dir einen Rechner (pc) für 2000 Euro und in einem Jahr kaufst du dir dann eben noch die ivy-Bridge und verkauf dein alten cpu (prozessor) wieder und dann hast du deine ca. 3000 Euro erreicht und mit den anderen 2000 Euro rüstest du deinen pc alle 2-3 Jahre auf, aber von den 2000 Euro würde ich mir für 20 Euro eine deutsche Tastatur von Logitech kaufen.

Mfg


----------



## ali-992 (6. April 2012)

http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-228831


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Ein 850 Watt Netzteil? Etwas übertrieben oder?


----------



## ali-992 (6. April 2012)

Vorher wollte er ein 1200 Watt. Außerdem ist es semi-passiv und im Idle dann unhörbar.


----------



## Professor Frink (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Habe den Beitrag von Tim ferrera mal gemeldet. 

zum Netzteilthema: nein, 850W bei dem System sind etwas hochgegriffen aber nicht übertrieben, SB-E zieht schon ziemlich, eine GTX680 ist auch immernoch ne High-End Graka (auch wenn vergleichsweise sparsam) und falls der TE mal aufrüsten will (sieht ja so aus  ) muss er sich keinen Stress ums NT machen.

Extrem oversized ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Ist trotzdem immer noch zuviel. Selbst bei 2 GTX 680 ist das noch zu viel.



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Habe den Beitrag von Tim ferrera mal gemeldet.



Das habe ich bei den Beiträgen zuvor schon gemacht.


----------



## Professor Frink (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Es kostet nicht extrem viel mehr, Geld spielt keine Rolle und dann hat der TE niemalswieder Netzteilprobleme beim aufrüsten. Netzteile altern ja nicht.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ali-992 (6. April 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:
			
		

> Habe den Beitrag von Tim ferrera mal gemeldet.
> 
> zum Netzteilthema: nein, 850W bei dem System sind etwas hochgegriffen aber nicht übertrieben, SB-E zieht schon ziemlich, eine GTX680 ist auch immernoch ne High-End Graka (auch wenn vergleichsweise sparsam) und falls der TE mal aufrüsten will (sieht ja so aus  ) muss er sich keinen Stress ums NT machen.
> 
> Extrem oversized ist es jedenfalls nicht.



Zum Anfang erst mal dito ich auch.

Aber mit 850 Watt kann er aufrüsten was er will. Und er kann sich auch ein SLI holen,


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Netzteile altern ja nicht.


 
Netzteile altern nicht? 

Das AX650 Watt würde auch reichen. Bei einer Karte. Wenns 2 sind würde ich das AX750 nehmen.
Klar kann er auch das 850 nehmen aber das läuft dann nie im effizienten Bereich.


----------



## Professor Frink (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Netzteile altern nicht?
> 
> Das AX650 Watt würde auch reichen. Bei einer Karte. Wenns 2 sind würde ich das AX750 nehmen.
> Klar kann er auch das 850 nehmen aber das läuft dann nie im effizienten Bereich.



Damit meinte ich, dass sie keinem größeren Wertverfall unterliegen und nen relativ langen Lebenszyklus haben. Und naja, der TE will ja Zitat: "100% Leistung" und bevor wir in nem halben Jahr hier wieder zugenölt werden weil das 650W Netzteil keine 3 GTX780 packt, dachte ich, sorgen wir am besten vor 

Ich habe eben folgende Nachricht von Tim Ferreira erhalten:



> *Betreff: hauchdünn*
> Wenn ich dich mal seh. Du hast bestimmt so eine brille und so eine riessen hackfresse. Wetten wir. Da passen 20 schwänze rein während deine Mutter dir ins maul scheisst.
> Viele grüße von Haschisch



Falls noch weitere Mitglieder solche Nachrichten bekommen habe: einfach nicht antworten sondern melden. Das ist nichtnur unhöflich, Bedrohung und Nötigung ist ein Straftatbestand.

*edit:* 
@ Tim Ferreira
Bitte unterlasse Doppel/Tripleposts und nutze in solchen Fällen den "ändern"-Button 

Gruß
Frink


----------



## XE85 (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Die Herren beruhigen sich dann mal wieder bitte. Post folgt in kürze.

mfg


----------



## Westcoast (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

ich finde der thread ist sinnlos, wenn du auf ivybridge warten möchtest und den GK110. die überschrift des threads heisst sockel 2011.
melde dich, wenn die hardware draußen ist und nicht monate vorher schon, wir können jetzt auch nicht zaubern.


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



Westcoast schrieb:


> ich finde der thread ist sinnlos, wenn du auf ivybridge warten möchtest und den GK110. die überschrift des threads heisst sockel 2011.
> melde dich, wenn die hardware draußen ist und nicht monate vorher schon, wir können jetzt auch nicht zaubern.


 +1 [hab trotzdem Tränen gelacht beim Durchlesen des Threads]
Mein Vorschlag:


----------



## G1K777 (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

OMG O_o
Intel Xeon E5-2687W, 8x 3.10GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E52687W)


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Der ist nicht billig.


----------



## G1K777 (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

i Kp das nich soo.

Intel Z77 • Speicherslots: 4x DDR3 • Erweiterungsslots: 1x PCIe 3.0 x16, 1x PCIe 3.0 x16 (elektrisch nur x8), 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (elektrisch nur x4), 2x PCIe 2.0 x1, 2x PCI • Anschlüsse extern: 1x HDMI, 1x DisplayPort, 6x USB 3.0 (Z77/EJ168A), 5x USB 2.0, 1x FireWire, 1x eSATA 6Gb/s (ASM1061 - shared), 2x Gb LAN (BCM57781), 7.1 Audio (ALC898), 1x PS/2 Combo, 1x Fatal1ty Mouse Port • Anschlüsse intern: 2x USB 3.0 (Z77), 4x USB 2.0, 1x FireWire, 4x SATA 6Gb/s (ASM1061 - shared), 2x SATA 6Gb/s RAID 0/1/5/10 (Z77), 4x SATA II RAID 0/1/5/10 (Z77), 1x CPU Lüfter PWM, 2x Lüfter, 1x seriell, 1x Floppy, 1x PATA • Besonderheiten: All solid capacitors, Diagnostic-LED, AMD CrossFireX (x8/x8), nVIDIA SLI (x8/x8), UEFI, Lucidlogix Virtu MVP • Achtung! Zur Nutzung von PCIe 3.0 wird eine Ivy Bridge CPU benötigt!

wie elektrisch nur x8 ???


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Die elektrischen Leitungsbahnen kommen von der CPU. Diese hat 16 Stück davon.
Wenn du jetzt zwei Grafikkarten einbaust teilen sich die Lanes auf. 8 zum einen Slot und 8 zum anderen. Ist nur eine verbaut bekommt der obere Slot alle 16 Lanes.
Das bedeutet dass der zweite Slot nur maximal 8 Lanes bekommen kann -- eben wenn eine Erweiterungskarte eingebaut wird -- deswegen ist er "nur" mit 8 Lanes elektrisch angebunden.


----------



## G1K777 (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

ich brauche ein geiles  CASE fur mein PC aber welches ? Silverstone Raven rv2 oder das TEMJIN TJ11 ??
und ein RADIATOR 3x120mm. sind die Stealth versionen gut ?

Black Ice GT Stealth Lite 360 | Geizhals.at EU
http://geizhals.at/eu/346412 ist die gut ?


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Bei Gehäusen helfe ich eigentlich nicht weil die Geschmäcker sehr verschieden sind.
Dir muss das Case gefallen also musst du es auch aussuchen.


----------



## Professor Frink (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> und ein RADIATOR 3x120mm. sind die Stealth versionen gut ?


 
Gewöhn dir mal bitte dieses drittklässler-adjektiv ab 
Ein 360 slim Radiator ist natürlich nicht so "gut" wie ein normaler 360er reicht aber für die meisten Systeme sicherlich aus.

Nenne uns doch am besten jetzt die Hardware die du hast oder dir definitiv kaufen willst ( ich blick bei dir nichtmehr durch) und dann sagen wir dir was "gut" für dieses spezielle System ist.


----------



## G1K777 (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

CPU: Ivy (hab auch ein 2600k)
MB: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional LGA1155
RAM: 4x 4GB G.Skill Sniper 1866Mhz (hab zwei von den)
GPU: Die GTX680 mit GK110


HDD/SSDs:
1x OCZ Vertex3 Max IO 240GB
(System u. programme wie Adobe After Effects, Photo Shop CS5, Sony Vegas 11 u.v.m.)
1x OCZ Vertex3 Max IO 240GB
(Spiele)
1x OCZ Vertex3 Max IO 120GB
(RAID/IRST: SSD-Cache fur die 2 HDDs)
2x 500GB HDD
(Music, Filme, Fraps Videos usw.)
---------------------------------------------------
2x SSD OCZ Vertex3 Max IO 240GB (Eine fur System u. die zweite fur Spiele)
1x SSD OCZ Vertex3 Max IO 120GB (Raid/SSD-Cashe fur zwei HDDs)
2x HDD 500GB (Daten,Filme,Music usw.)


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

bei deinem budget würd ich nich zu asrock greifen  zweiß auch nich, bin da nich von überzeugt^^

ich empfehle mal:

ASUS Sabertooth Z77, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBI30-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

das ist bischen extravaganter.

zu den ssds:

icgh möchte mal behaupten, dass du es im betrieb nie merken wirst, ob es MAX IOs sind oder nicht. 
also hau dir lieber 3x 256gb M4s rein, die haben sich bewährt.

Crucial m4 SSD 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und dann ruhig ne 1tb festplatte, es gibt nichts schlimmeres als wenn man kein platz für den einen film oder das eine lied mehr hat 

gerade zur heute full hd zeit, weiß ja nich wieviele filme in hoher quali du auf deiner 500gb parken willst.

gugg dir mein beispiel an und ich bin ein mittelmäßiger datenmessi.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G1K777 (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Intel Z77 • Speicherslots: 4x DDR3 • Erweiterungsslots:
1x PCIe 3.0 x16, 1x PCIe 3.0 x16 ( elektrisch nur x8), 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (elektrisch nur x4), 3x PCIe 2.0 x1 • Anschlüsse extern: 1x HDMI, 1x DisplayPort, 4x USB 3.0
(Z77/ASM1042), 4x USB 2.0, 2x eSATA 6Gb/s (ASM1061),
1x Gb LAN (82579V), 7.1 Audio (ALC892) • Anschlüsse
intern: 2x USB 3.0 (Z77), 6x USB 2.0, 2x SATA 6Gb/s
(ASM1061), 2x SATA 6Gb/s RAID 0/1/5/10 (Z77), 4x
SATA II RAID 0/1/5/10 (Z77), 1x CPU Lüfter PWM, 5x Lüfter PWM, 2x Lüfter

hmm wie jetzt ?
Also kann ich nur eine SSD und eine HDD als Raid machen ?
Oder kann ich auch eine SSD und zwei HDDs als Raid machen ?
SATA II ??? Ist doch das gleiche  wie SATA 6GB/s oder ?


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

nein sata II ist 3Gb/s und es ist völlig normal, dass die boards nur zwei sataIII und den rest sataII anschlüsse haben. deswegen würd ich auch nur zwei ssds kaufen und die dann beide an den sataIII anschluss hängen. für festplatten reicht sataII aus, da sie eh nicht schneller können.

ich würd zu zwei 256gb M4s greifen, das reicht sowohl fürs system als auch für programme und spiele. (ich hab zwei 120er dafür) und an die "langsameren" sata ports kommen dann festplatten und laufwerke.

zum nachlesen: Serial ATA

_*was willst du denn für raids machen?*_

wenn du wirklich die ssds ins raid hauen willst: Kein Trim-Befehl im SSD-RAID? | c't

die performance die du da gewinnen würdest, brauchst du als "zocker" und privatanwender nicht. das deute ich jetzte einfach mal aus dem, was ich bisher von dir gehört habe, deswegen auch keine MAX IOs.
und ohne trim ist halt auch mist, desgen NEIN zum SSD Raid 

was hast du denn jetzt fürn system, du scheinst ja null-garkeine ahnung zu haben 

"das ist kein angriff, aber ich bin ne ehrliche haut."


----------



## G1K777 (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

ich hab keine ahnung ?!?!?
wenn ich ahnung hätte wäre ich nicht hier ;D
also die HDDs laufen auf SATA II genau so schnell wie auf der SATA III ?
Also ich hab auch 2 andere SSDs gefunden,
aber hab k.a ob die gut sind...

GeIL Zenith S3 120GB fur 144,90€
555MB/s lesen und 525MB/s schreiben
70k IOPS / Sata III / 2,5'' Bauform


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

HDD laufen auch bei Sata 1 so schnell wie bei Sata 3.


----------



## Thallassa (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> HDD laufen auch bei Sata 1 so schnell wie bei Sata 3.


 
Naaajaa, gibt mittlerweile schon Modelle, die die Datenraten von SATA 1 übersteigen, Barracuda XT z.B.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Naaajaa, gibt mittlerweile schon Modelle, die die Datenraten von SATA 1 übersteigen, Barracuda XT z.B.


 
Wenn eine HDD Sata 3 schafft schick mir einen Link.


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> GeIL Zenith S3 120GB fur 144,90€
> 555MB/s lesen und 525MB/s schreiben
> 70k IOPS / Sata III / 2,5'' Bauform


 
wen willst du mit diesen utopischen werten beeindrucken? diese werte sind eh nur benchmark werte, ob du sie je erreichst ist ne andere sache, noch dazu ist es für ottonormalverbraucher total unsinnig, da man ES NICHT MERKT.

meine ssds sollen angeblich sdiese werte schaffen:
*Allgemein:*


                                                                                                                          Kapazität:                 120GB                                                           Modellserie:                 Force 3 Series                                                           Lesegeschwindigkeit bis zu:                 550 MB/s                                                           Schreibgeschwindigkeit bis zu:                 510 MB/s                                                           Cache:                 keine Angabe                                                           Formfaktor:                 2.5" (6.4cm)                                                           Schnittstelle:                 SATA 6Gb/s                                                           Controller:                 SandForce SF-2281                                                           Chiptyp:                 MLC asynchron                                                           MTBF (Lebensdauer):                 2.000.000 Stunden                                                           IOPS (Random 4K schreiben):                 85.000
naja, ich glaub wohl ncih, jedenfalls nich bei meinen atto runs.

dann nimm halt zwei davon Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland die sind m.M.n. nochn tick besser als die M4s

aber hör bitte auf beratungs resistent zu sein, nur nach hohen werten guggn hat nicht immer sinn. es kommt immer auf die anwendung usw an.


----------



## Thallassa (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn eine HDD Sata 3 schafft schick mir einen Link.


 
Habe ich was von SATA 3 gesagt? oO Da kommen auch SSDs noch nicht ran.

Du hast gesagt, an SATA EINS kann JEDE HDD genauso schnell laufen, wie an SATA DREI -> Ich wollte dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es HDDs gibt, die doch SATA 2 brauchen, um sich auszubreiten, da teilweise SATA1 nicht ausreichend ist, und habe um mein Beispiel zu unterstützn, eine HDD genannt, die man doch an SATA2 oder 3 stecken sollte und nicht an SATA1 - so, wo genau stand da jetzt was von "Manche schaffen SATA 3" ? ^^


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Habe ich was von SATA 3 gesagt? oO Da kommen auch SSDs noch nicht ran.


 
naja die 600MB/s sollten die ssds theoretisch schon brauchen. wenn man von den laborbenchmarks der hersteller ausgeht. halt auf jedenfall schneller als sata2 mit 300mb/s.


----------



## Thallassa (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



the.hai schrieb:


> naja die 600MB/s sollten die ssds theoretisch schon brauchen. wenn man von den laborbenchmarks der hersteller ausgeht. halt auf jedenfall schneller als sata2 mit 300mb/s.


 
Klar, aber sie füllen es nicht voll aus, das war eigentlich das, was ich gemeint hatte. nach Möglichkeit sollte man einer SSD doch SATA3 zuführen 


@ topic/TE: Die Corsair Performance Pro Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-P256GBP-BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland bringen noch etwas mehr Leistung, als die Samsung und die Crucial. Dementsprechend aber auch ein Stückchen teurer...

Jetzt wurden eigentlich so ziemlich alle SSDs genannt, die man sich antun sollte, bzw. mit denen man keinen Fehlkauf begeht.


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Mehrleistung kaufen is ja generell kein Problem, aber grad bei SSDs braucht man normalerweise nichts schnelleres als die Mainstream-SSDs (z.b. 830, M4). Sogar die billigsten sind wesentlich schneller im zugriff und Transferraten als herkömmliche Festplatten, somit merkt man da schon deutlich nen Unterschied.

Nicht so minimal wie wenn ich von der 7970 zur gtx680 wechsel


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Alle aktuellen SSD sind inzwischen so schnell dass man es nicht merkt welche im Rechner werkelt.


----------



## G1K777 (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

fur die 279€ bekomme ich eine samsung 830 ...
Und fur ca. 290 bei Nexus-Service Hamburg bekomme ich die Vertex3 -_-
geizhals.de/?cat=WL-229421&merke=260894


----------



## Thallassa (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> @ Thallasa
> heh fur 15€ mehr hab ich die Vertex3 und die war auch bei PCGH immer den 1/2 Platz.


Und wieder wäre das ein Griff ins Klo...


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Und damit hast du dann wieder eine SSD die in einem synthetischen Benchmark gut ist in der Praxis aber Müll ist.


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

wiegesagt ob vertex3, 830 oder m4 spielt keine große Rolle und ist letztendlich Geschmacksfrage. Reichen tun sie auf jeden Fall, nachdem was ich so gehört habe (was du "brauchst").

kannst auch zwei 512gb M4s nehmen, dann brauchste bei deinen genannten Datenmenge keine Festplatten mehr. Wenn du dann noch nen riesen Cpu Kühler einbaust und nen semi-passiv netzteil, dann ist der recjhner absolut lautlos im idle, das wäre doch auch was 

mensch ist das leben schön wenn man nur mit einem terabyte klar kommt^^


----------



## ali-992 (11. April 2012)

G1K777 schrieb:
			
		

> OMG O_o
> Intel Xeon E5-2687W, 8x 3.10GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E52687W)



Der Prozessor ist doch richtig geil.^^



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist nicht billig.



Er wollte doch 4K€ ausgeben, also.


----------



## G1K777 (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

heh ;D ja aber nicht so ein CPU ;D
die sind gut fur server.

Also hmm
jetzt brauche ich Kopfhörer.
Also ich will ein 102%-igen 7.1 Kopfhörer.
Aber nich KH fur 1000€ oder soo ok?
Es reicht bis 400€.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Schau dir mal Sennheiser Kopfhörer an.
Ich habe da nicht so den Plan von aber kenne die Marke und weiß dass sie gute Produkte anbietet.


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

g1k777, ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber du scheinst für mich ein ottonormaluser zu sein, der keine lust hat sich mit irgendwas zu beschäftigen und sich seine eigenen meinungen zu bilden, bzw wissen aufzubauen. wir sollen hier alles vorkauen und aussuchen, so läuft das aber nicht. 
Es gibt soviele threads, egal ob system zusammenstellungen oder kh auswahl oder oder oder, nutz doch doch einfach die suchfunktion.

hier gilt das gleiche wie bei den ssds, ich würde wetten das 400€ kopfhörer für dich wie die MAX IOs wären, halt perlen vor die säue.

P.S: ich wette du hast dir nichtmal die artikel über TRIM und SATA vorhin durchgelesen die ich verlinkt habe. ich habe es nämlich mit absicht nich kompakt hier reingeschrieben, denn es sollte auch für dich ein bischen "arbeit" da sein (kein vorkauen).


----------



## hendrosch (11. April 2012)

Genau kann ich dich nicht Beraten aber soweit das 7.1 Kopfhörer Müll sind weil da auf geringem Platz 7 Treiber pro Seite drinn sind und der geringe Abstand nicht wahrgenommen werden kann. Für 400€ wirst du sehr gute Stereo Kopfhörer bekommen und eine gute Soundkarte die das Surround simuliert also so anpasst das dein Ohr es Orten kann. Meld dich datu am bestem im Sound bereich da wirst du gut beraten.
In dem Preisbereich solltest du übrigens unbedingt Probehören gehen

Übrigens die CPU ist nicht nur bei Servern gut
der einzige Nachteil ist der leicht geringere Takt. 
OC lässt Grüßen. 
Dafür hast du in aktuellen Titeln durch die 2 Kerne mehr mehr Leistung. Darüber gibt es übrigens einen Test in der aktuellen PCGH.


----------



## G1K777 (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

ok.

Wärmeleitpaste
Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra, 1g (15ml) Spritze | Geizhals Deutschland
da steht:
Ahtung !!! Nicht geeignet fur Aluminium.
CPU ist doch aus Alu oder ?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Bloß nicht das Zeugs benutzen. Das ist mir mal auf das Mainboard gekommen weil es so flüssig ist und ich konnte das Mainboard wegwerfen.


----------



## hendrosch (11. April 2012)

Nein damit ist eher der Kühler gemeint pass auf Flüssigmetall ist schwer zu verarbeiten und bringt deutlich weniger als eine Gute Kühlung bzw. vielleicht sogar WaKü.

Das Zeugt ätzt eig. fast alles weg außer die CPU und die meisten Kühler.


----------



## GxGamer (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Der CPU passiert nix.
Von der Flüssigmetallpaste rate ich aber ab. Das bisschen an Temperaturverbesserung macht das Fiasko beim Enternen nicht wieder wett.
Das Zeug ist auf die Rambänke, das Mainboard und den Sockel gekleckert. Und wenn du das beiliegende Reinigungstuch verwendest, färbt das auch CPU und Kühler schwarz.
Ist mir einfach zu gefährlich das Zeug.

Wenn du wissen willst was passiert, wenn die Paste mit Alu in Kontakt kommt, schau es dir an, ich habs ausprobiert


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

haben wir denn schon alle komponenten, dass wir schon über wlp quatschen? ich seh noch nichmal nen kühler^^

aber ich empfehle MX4

Arctic MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste

Welche ssds willste denn nu nehmen?

die bigfootkiller ist NUTZLOS!!!
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/tests/netzwerk/2316004/bigfoot_killer_2100_p2.html

und ein 1200w netzteil ist auch zuviel. ich komm mit nem CF auf 6990+6970 und dem rest meiner ahrdware aus sig mit OC auf maximal 800watt aus der steckdose.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Ich bevorzuge immer noch Arctic Silver. Nicht so flüssig wie das aktuelle Zeugs und leistet gute Arbeit.


----------



## G1K777 (11. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

also ich will WaKu ;D
ich dachte so an Heatkiller Rev3 ??? Fur LGA1155.

@someone up ;D
dann eben keinen Bigfoot ^.^

hmm also ich nehme den Sea Sonic der im heft war,
der unter 50% ohne kuhler lauft ;D


----------



## the.hai (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

und wiedereinmal, gugg doch auch mal ein bischen selbst rum!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...elkonfigurationen-stand-03-10-2010-a.html#2.3


----------



## ali-992 (12. April 2012)

G1K777 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm also ich nehme den Sea Sonic der im heft war,
> der unter 50% ohne kuhler lauft ;D



So ist das Netzteil was ich dir zusammengestellt hab auch.


----------



## G1K777 (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

ja bin ich mir auch bewust ;D
ich kaufe die 1000 version.

Sind die G.Skill Sniper DIMMs gut ?
Bring WaKu fur RAM viel ? Oder reicht auch ein Dominator Ram Cooler ?
Also ich wolte mir den GeIL EVO Cyclone kaufen,
kann ich auch den Luftler in GeIL EVO Cyclone tauschen ?


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Die RAM sollte reichen.
G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-17066U CL9-11-10-28 (DDR3-2133) (F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## the.hai (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Ram zu kühlen macht im normalen Bereich keinen Sinn, selbst mit geringem OC nicht. Der von dir genannte EVO CYKLONE ist auch nur ein optisches Highlight, aber leider ab einer Spannung wo er auch richtig funktioniert (LED Schrift im Lüfter) zu laut. Ich hatte ihn schon und naja, auf Fotos sieht er toll aus, aber in der Praxis mehr Schein als Sein.
Wenn du aber unbedingt kühlen willst, bau die RAMs in die Wakü mit ein.

Hab dir mal nen Bild von meinem alten Q6600 angehangen, da siehste den Cooler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G1K777 (12. April 2012)

@ the.hai

G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-17066U CL9-11-10-28
(DDR3-2133) (F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH) 4x 4GB Module • 1.65V • lebenslange Herstellergarantie

Schon geil xD

also ich brauchte noch eine Pumpe fur die WaKu.
Die auch nich ''UGLY'' ist.

Ich kaufe das fur die Ram Dimm's:
Kuhler: Zalman ZM-RC1000 Tytanium Ram Cooling
Kuhler (Ram): Arctic Cooling RC Pro

asoo und ich kaufe die G.Skill RipJawsZ.

ohhh mannn...
ich kann keine Pumpe finden die gut ist 
auch wenn ich eine finde hab ich keine ahnung ob die gut ist ;/


----------



## the.hai (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Was spricht gegen die Pumpen aus der WaKü Beratung?

Die z.b. Laing DDC-1RT 12V

die Pumpe muss man doch nicht sehen. 5,25" agb find ich gut für show&shine, schön beleuchtet und farbige Flüssigkeit, dann sieht super aus.

EK Water Blocks EK-Bay Spin RES Plexi | Geizhals.at Deutschland

z.b. mit Flussanzeige 

ich habe die pumpen-agb-kombo im einsatz

http://geizhals.at/eu/544849

für meine zwecke total super, preis/optik/leistung/platzbedarf, alles ist gut.
sie ist halt bloss nicht so duper leise und die pumpe kann mit der laiing und konsorten halt nicht mithalten, aber ich wollte es einfach und hab meine konfiguration gefunden.


----------



## G1K777 (12. April 2012)

h8.abload.de/img/303528sby.jpg
ist dass diese Laing Pumpe ???

Also ich wurde gerne eine Pumpe fur den 5.25'' Slot nehmen ;D
aber die du @Up verlinkt hast sieht ''Ugly'' aus ;/
also essss slote schon schwarz sein.
Also ich hab so ein gefunden:

Koolance Single 5.25'' Bay Reservoir (TNK-501)

sieht auch geil aus ;D aber ohne Pumpe.

www.gamerarea.at/shop/media/images/popup/rp-402x2_p0.jpg
ist dass eine Pumpe mit Reservoir/Tank ?


----------



## Softy (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Kennst Du schon den "bearbeiten"-Button?


----------



## the.hai (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance RP-402X2 Dual 5.25" Reservoir for 1-2 PMP-400/S & Laing DDC Pumps Koolance RP-402X2 Dual 5.25" Reservoir for 1-2 PMP-400/S & Laing DDC Pumps Rev.1.2 EOL 45249

nein, das sit ein extrem teurer und extravaganter agb nicht mehr und nicht weniger. eher für profis.


----------



## G1K777 (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Meine Liste 
Wunschliste vom 09.04.2012, 14:11 | Geizhals.at EU

Asus Mars II = GTX680 mit GK110 (mars 2 kostet 1,300 Euro, darum hab ich die in der liste damit ich ein uberblick hab wie viel ich Geld brauche fur den PC.

Also jetzt sind es schon ca 4.300 Euro darum wolte ich auch max 5000€ fur mein PC geben ^.^

asoo die liste ist noch nich fertig, also wen ich was finde dan packe ich das in die Liste.


----------



## Softy (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Ich habe schon lange keine so schwachsinnige Zusammenstellung mehr gesehen.


----------



## the.hai (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

es wurde sowohl von den ssds abgeraten, als auch von der wlp. du hattest dazu keine äußerung abgegeben, also seh ich ne beratung als sinnlos, wenn eh nichts angenommen wird.

und die mars dadrinne zu erwähnen obwohl man dafür fast drei gtx680 kriegt, naja is wieder nurn *protz-pc* die leistung wird niemals gebraucht und dient nur der "piephahn"-verlängerung.

und warum drei sone kinder radiatoren? und ich seh auch noch keine schläuche und anschlüsse, geschweige denn ne pumpe.

ich glaub das rutscht hier aber sowieso schon wieder ab, hatte mittlerweile schon fast geglaubt, dass es was ernsthaftes werden kann.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Also, wenn du wie bereits erwähnt sehr großen wert auf guten Sound legst...

Das beste auf dem Markt dürfte wohl RME sein, suateuer aber unerreicht vom Klang her.
Für dich sollte folgende Externe Soundkarte passend sein, die hat 8 Ein und ausgänge, kannst also n Surround-Stream mitschneiden und surround ausgeben, hat auch Toslink ein und Ausgänge, halt ein Professinonelles Studio-audio-Interface.

RME Multiface II

Anschließen tust du das ganze über ein Firewire 800 Kabel, allerdings benötigst du eine spezielle (0-Latenz) PCIe-Karte mit einen eigenen Protokoll.

RME HDSPE PCIe Card

Kostet zusammen ca. 1000 Euro, aber wenn du so richtig angeben willst...


----------



## ali-992 (12. April 2012)

Prozessor: Brauche ma net
Laufwerk: Brauche ma net
Kühlkörper für GPU: Brauche ma net

Aber trotzdem gut^^


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Kauf dir 2 GTX 680. Damit hast du mehr Leistung und sparst Geld.
Das kannst du dann in einen Top Monitor stecken.


----------



## dmxforever (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Ich finde es ja sensationell, dass teilweise immer noch ernsthafte Antworten und Ratschläge kommen. Das Bürschchen macht sowieso was es will und ihr lasst euch von ihm verscheißern.

Diesen Rechner hier wird es sowieso nie geben und wahrscheinlich gibt's den in seinem Profil, den er wegen den schwachsinnigen Angaben ja wieder gelöscht hat, auch gar nicht.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe dann bist du das Profil von »G1K777« - Mitglieder - GIGABYTE Forum

Damit wird mir auch einiges klar, 17 Jahre und kein Plan vom Leben aber nen PC für 5000€ kaufen. Dazu solltest du mal deine Liste überarbeiten, da fehlen noch ein paar Teile die zu einen PC gehören

mfg


----------



## G1K777 (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

also ich will die 680 mit GK110 und die Asus Mars II ist nur dafur damit ich eine uberblick hab wie viel das alles kosten wird.

Also ich kaufe die Mars II NICHT !!!!
Und WLP hab ich vergessen sry :p (erlich)

und ein CPU hab ich schon, hab ich auch irgentwo @up geschrieben,
jetzt benutzr ich den 2600k und wen die Ivys kommen kaufe ich mir dan einen Ivy Processor.


----------



## ali-992 (12. April 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig sehe dann bist du das Profil von »G1K777« - Mitglieder - GIGABYTE Forum
> 
> Damit wird mir auch einiges klar, 17 Jahre und kein Plan vom Leben aber nen PC für 5000€ kaufen. Dazu solltest du mal deine Liste überarbeiten, da fehlen noch ein paar Teile die zu einen PC gehören
> 
> mfg



Trolol!!! 
I7-2700K mit 7,1 GHz und das noch 24/7. Ja ne is klar. Haha verarschen kann ich mich selber.


----------



## dmxforever (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*



G1K777 schrieb:


> jetzt benutzr ich den 2600k und wen die Ivys kommen kaufe ich mir dan einen Ivy Processor.


 Ach einen 2600k haben wir auch noch, da werden der 2700k und der 2400s aber eifersüchtig werden. Aber für Ivy ist immer noch Platz. Muahaha


----------



## G1K777 (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

ja also hab auch keinen plan welchen schlauch ich nehmen soll 0.o

hab kein 2700k -_-

nur einen 2600k und einen 2400S.

Brauchst du fotos ?
Wen ja das sag wie ich die machen soll ?
Ein i3 und ein i7 sehen gleich aus...

Also ich hab eine verpackung von dem i7,
und von den i5 2400S hab ich keine,
der 2400S ist von einem Microstar-PC (Media Markt Gekauft)


----------



## Charly313 (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Da kann mein Cousin (7 Jahre alt) sogar nen besseren PC zusammenstellen. Den ich dann zusammen bauen würde!!

Jetzt mal ehrlich ob du jetzt mit 80-90 oder mit 150 Fps spielst ist doch egal!!! Alles was über 60 Fps ist ist für uns immer das selbe und immer flüssig!!
*
5000 Euro = NO GO*


----------



## G1K777 (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

jaaa... Aber ich baue mein PC und nach ca 4/5 jahren kaufe ich neue HW.
Zb: Grafikkarte, CPU, (Mainboard wenn die neue CPU eine braucht)
SSD ca in 8Jahren oder wen die kaput ist..
HDDs genau soo. Und in den 5 jahren werde ich meine Case Moden ;D

und wieso ist der schlecht ????


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Nach 5 Jahren einen neue PC ist auch völlig i.O.
Aber du musst dringend von dem Trip runter kommen dass extrem teuer immer das beste ist.
WaKü kannst du machen aber löse dich von den extremen Grafikkarten. Das bringt einfach nichts.
2 GTX 680 im SLI haben Power ohne Ende. Dazu ein 3930k und du bist sehr glücklich.


----------



## G1K777 (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

2x 680 ??? Dan warte ich auf die GTX680 mit GK110 die soll angeblich max 1100€ kosten.
Und die 2x 680 kosten ca. 1200€ .... Also mein Kumpel hat mir das Microruckeln gezeigt...
Sieht sehr ''schei****e'' aus... und nervt. Wen der Ivy nix bringt bleibe ich bei dem i7 2600k.

Also ich will einen LGA1155 PC ;D wen ein Mod zeit hat dan wurde es auch nett sein, mein Thread in ''PC LGA1155'' umbenennen.

Also warum ist mein PC aus der liste schlecht ???


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Wann der GK110 kommt weiß kein Mensch. Das kann auch erst 2013 sein.
Die Asus Mars ist auch Multi GPU. Die hat die gleichen Probleme wie 2 Grafikkarten.

Ivy ist sparsamer als Sandy. Würde ich also nehmen.

Poste deine Zusammenstellung noch mal. Ich hab da den Durchblick verloren.

Du kannst die Überschrift selbst ändern.
Dazu editierst du deinen Startpost. Klickst auf Erweitert und dort kannst du dann die Titelzeile ändern.


----------



## G1K777 (12. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

hier bitte schön Wunschliste vom 09.04.2012, 14:11 | Geizhals EU

also ich will die Asus nicht die ist nur in der liste fur den Geld uberblick.

Also ich hab das Geld erst in August oder soo...
Dan 4 monate in die oder in die ist auch egal...
Dan kaufe ich mir eine GTX570 oder GTX580
dan verkaufe ich den 2 PC mit der GTX580.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

1. Die OCZ würde ich nicht nehmen. Schau dir mal die Bewertungen an. Das sagt doch alles.

2. Nimm den i7 3770k sobald er verfügbar ist.

3. 2133MHz ist etwas übertrieben. Ich empfehle diesen RAM.
G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9Q-16GBZL) | Geizhals EU

4. Willst du für 1300€ eine Grafikkarte kaufen? Ich denke nicht. Die GTX 680 kostet 500€. Die kannst du nutzen bis die GK110 kommt.

5. Vom Sabeertooth halte ich nichts. Das Extreme4 reicht.
ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals EU

6. Steck mehr Geld in den Monitor.
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals EU

7. Den RAM Kühler kannst du dir sparen. Bringt absolut nichts und sieht auch blöd aus.

8. Was willst du mit dem Gehäuse? Völlig überzogen. sowas brauchst du bei Quad SLI sonst nicht.
Wenn du ein großes Case willst schau dir das Fulmo GT an.
Enermax Fulmo GT (ECA1092AG-BL) | Geizhals EU

9. Wozu brauchst du ein 1000 Watt Netzteil?
Das Corsair ist sehr gut und ausreichend für alles.
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX) | Geizhals EU


----------



## G1K777 (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

also den Ram nehme ich.
Die Temjin sieht geil aus ;D
ab auch vor meinen Augen wie ich die Mode ;D
wo was kommt usw.
Die SSDs sind schlecht hmmm also mir ist wichtig das die SSDs
gute lade raten haben und schreiben ca 400MB/s.

Monitor hmmm also wen ich mir eine GTX680 = genug leistung fur den Dell Monitor.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Wenn du das Gehäuse willst kauf es. Ist dein Geld.

Als SSD solltest du die Samsung 830 nehmen.
Samsung SSD 830 Series Desktop Upgrade Kit 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC512D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die GTX 680 hat genug Leistung für den Monitor.
Du kannst auch eine zweite GTX 680 einbauen.
Dann solltest du aber das Corsair AX750 nehmen.


----------



## the.hai (13. April 2012)

So ich bin raus. Behält den Rechner den du bei YouTube hättest, der fetzt. Is mir zu nerviges getrolle und ich habs echt versucht. Close und gut.

Und für alle noch'n bisschen erheiterung.

G1K777 kommentiert vor 3 Wochen 
Best Gaming Computer 2012 nice pcs but i have a better pc than your and my pc isnt the best o.0 my pc: Mainboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 2(Pcie 3.0) CPU: i7 2600k ram: 4x4GB G.Skill Sniper 1866Mhz SSD: OCZ RevoDrive3x2 (SYSTEM win7) SSD: 3x OCZ Vertex 3 max IO GPU: MSI R7970 3GB/1050Mhz


----------



## G1K777 (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

ich kann auch die Sea Sonic 800watt nehmen als die Corsair AX750 oder ?
SeaSonic bis 50% last ohne Luftler + 7jahre Garantie und wen ich die put mache bekomme ich ein 100% neues mit Siegel 

also der Monitor ist grad nicht der HAMMER o.0
sieht wie ein normaler Monitor aus, und der Asus hat eine Cam ;D

PC GAMES HARDWARE | Tests | Samsung SSD 830 mit 256 und 512 GByte im Test also was in benchmarks gut ist heist auch nicht das es den spielen gut tut ???

@ the.hai
das war vor 3monaten -_- oder 2...
Also dan MB/CPU/Ram hab ich ;D und den rest nicht.

Wenn du alles machen wilst damit mir keiner Hilft dan bitte schon, mach weiter...


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Du kannst auch das Seasonic nehmen. Klar.

Die Samsung ist sehr schnell. Du wirst deine Freude haben. Welche Größe du nimmst musst du selbst wissen.

Wenn du lieber den Asus willst ist das i.O. Das ist ja deine Entscheidung.


----------



## G1K777 (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

hmmmm mann schei****e Asus sieht besser aus ;(
hmmm oder ich pack den Dell an die Wand ;D oder ?
Ja ich pack ihn an die Wand.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Der Dell ist technisch dem Asus weit überlegen. Den Aufpreis ist er wert und die Monitore in der Preisklasse sind schlicht gehalten weil sie häufig im professionellen Bereich eingesetzt werden.


----------



## G1K777 (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA2011 bis 5000Euro*

Also ich brauche irgentwas um den Dell an die Wand anzubringen.
Also ich glubsche jetzt nach einer billiger SSD mit uber 480GB fur den HDD ersatz.
Aber alle uber 400€ fur 480Gb, oder... hmmmm ??? Nee fur die daten nicht so ganz,
also fur spiele eine 240GB SSD und fur programme u. System eine 240GB SSD.
240GB SSD = Samsung 830 240GB SSD

@up
Hab eine frage zu der ASRock Z77 von dem Link den du mir gepostet hast. Seite 17

2x SATA 6Gb/s (ASM1061 - shared), 2x
SATA 6Gb/s RAID 0/1/5/10 (Z77)

also 4x 6Gb/s ? Oder wie ? Das verwirrt mich.

Also ich gehe schlafen bis Heute ;D


----------



## Timsu (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

Warum willst du die SSD als Datengrab nutzen?
Das ist komplett sinnlos, wie schon oft im Thread erwähnt.
Wenn du noch was zum Angeben brauchst würde ich mir ein gutes 5.1 System holen, allerdings bist du da mit 5k€ noch lange nicht im Oberklassebereich!
Achja: Ich würde irgendwann gerne mal ein Bild vom fertigen PC sehen, ich glaube das ist hier eher nur alles Träumerei


----------



## G1K777 (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

@ Timsu
hab auch vor hier von anfang an Meine MOD Road zu Posten.
Fotos usw.

Noch ist es ein traum aber mein PC ist im August +/- 1 Monat Fertig/Finito ! ;D
wenn ich den PC den ich jetzt hab verkaufe, ist mein PC schneller fertig ;D

mann ich will schlafen :/ ok Peace ''I go to Sleep''


also ich kaufe mir als:
1. die Case
2. Mainboard
3. 2x Samsung 830 240GB
4. Netzteil
5. Ram
6. Soundkarte
Und das rest ;D

den Monitor kaufe ich vor Ivy und der GTX680.
Hab einen 24'' Monitor LG Flatron also kann der Dell warten ;D


----------



## the.hai (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

Wir haben April und stellen nen Rechner für August zusammen? Komm im Juli wieder....Es gibt doch nichts was schneller "alt" wird, als Hardware.

Und ich lasse mir hier nicht unterstellen, dass ich alles Mögliche tue, damit dir keiner mehr hilft.

Mein geposteter Kommentar ist von vor drei Wochen und sowohl dein Verhalten hier, als auch dein restliches Verhalten unter diesem NICK im WWW ist nun einmal mehr als unseriös. Bedank dich also nicht bei mir, sondern bei dir selbst.
Du kannst doch nicht verlangen, wenn du dich überall als "Prolltroll" beweisen willst und hier aufeinmal ernsthaften Rat suchst, ernst genommen zu werden.


"MEIN SYSTEM AUS DER SIG HAT NEN NEUPREIS JENSEITS DER 4000€!!! WOOOOPWOOOOOOOOOOP ", Nene ich bin keine 16 mehr....


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

Du willst also tatsächlich erst im August die Hardware kaufen?
Dann ist es echt sinnlos die jetzt schon zusammenzustellen. Bis August kann sich noch gut was ändern.


----------



## ali-992 (13. April 2012)

@g1k777 oder wie auch immer.
Zeig uns doch mal die PCs die du jetzt hast. Wenn ich mehrere Bilder und Benchmark-Ergebnisse gesehen hab nehm ich alles zurück.

P.S. Hol dir einen PC für 2000€. Da kriegst du schon was richtig geiles für. So ist das Geld besser aufgehoben.
http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL-227945
Und dann noch den Dell und HiFi wolltest du ja auch noch.


----------



## Anterious (13. April 2012)

Irgendwie kann ich mir das Lachen über diesen Thread nicht verkneifen 
Der TO springt willkürlich von einer GraKa Empfehlung, zur WaKü, von dort aus geht's zu ner Wandhalterung eines Dell und wieder zurück zur SSD... Und das Ganze ist halt anscheinend wirlich kein Witz, sondern der volle Ernst des TO's... Genauso wie seine 7,1Ghz 24/7 stabil laufen... 
Ganz nach dem Motto "Ich will die Weltherrschaft an mich reißen"! 
Na dann mal Good Luck!


----------



## Henry1694 (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

man muss ja nicht übertreiben und sofort beleidigen ..hab mir auch grad ein Monitor für fast 600 euro gegönnt und bin sogar 17 und arbeite nicht ! sind wir jetzt direkt schlechte Menschen?! Macht euch lieber Behilflich..


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

Als ich 16 war hatte ich nie viel Geld. Ich frag mich wie ihr das macht?


----------



## Henry1694 (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

Eltern,Nebenjob immer nett und behilflich sein



Threshold schrieb:


> Als ich 16 war hatte ich nie viel Geld. Ich frag mich wie ihr das macht?


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

Das hatte ich auch trotzdem war im immer pleite.


----------



## Henry1694 (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

ja das mies kenn sowas aber deso trotz sollten wir ja alle etwas nett sein und jedem etwas mal gönnen ! aber 3.500 bis 5.000 euro pc ist shcon ne haus nummer^^





Threshold schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch trotzdem war im immer pleite.


----------



## kr0 (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

als ich 16 war hatte ich andere hobbies als mir n monitor für 600euro zu kaufen!


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

Wenn seine Großeltern ihm 5000€ gegeben haben und er die jetzt in den Rechner versenken will ist das seine Entscheidung.
Dass das nicht vernünftig ist, ist doch jedem klar aber welcher Teenager ist schon klar im Kopf.


----------



## the.hai (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

Naja es geht hier ja nicht um Geld-Haben und Neider, sondern einfach nur um schwachsinnige Äußerungen/Entscheidungen, Beratungsresistenz, keine Motivation sich selbst zu Informieren und dann aber alles vorgekaut haben wollen.

Bestes Beispiel:


G1K777 schrieb:


> www.gamerarea.at/shop/media/images/popup/rp-402x2_p0.jpg
> ist dass eine Pumpe mit Reservoir/Tank ?


 

was hab ich gemacht? den offensichtlich zu erkennenden namen des bauteils bei google reingeklimpert und schwups, NEIN ES IST KEINE PUMPE


Beraten tun "wir" grundsätzlich gerne, ich hab hier auch so manchen rat bekommen, der mich vor sinnlosem bewahrt hat.

aber wer sich nicht beraten lässt, kann gehn.


----------



## Henry1694 (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

Mein Jetziger ist kaputt gegangen was ich auch gepostet habe und mir wurde der asus vorgeschlagen kostenpunkt 530 und noch paar gequetschte..ist'n 27 Zoller mit 3D und allem und logischer weise werde ich denn mindestens 3-4 jahre noch haben 



kr0 schrieb:


> als ich 16 war hatte ich andere hobbies als mir n monitor für 600euro zu kaufen!


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*



kr0 schrieb:


> als ich 16 war hatte ich andere hobbies als mir n monitor für 600euro zu kaufen!



Mädchen waren und sind immer teuer. Die lachen dich aus wenn du sie mit einem 600€ Monitor beeindrucken willst.


----------



## Henry1694 (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

aber dein jetziger rechner war auch nicht ohne ? 2x gtx 580 etc wie viel hast du bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf..ne grobe zahl tuts auch



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn seine Großeltern ihm 5000€ gegeben haben und er die jetzt in den Rechner versenken will ist das seine Entscheidung.
> Dass das nicht vernünftig ist, ist doch jedem klar aber welcher Teenager ist schon klar im Kopf.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*



Henry1694 schrieb:


> aber dein jetziger rechner war auch nicht ohne ? 2x gtx 580 etc wie viel hast du bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf..ne grobe zahl tuts auch



1. Ich bin schon seit 25 Jahren keine 16 mehr. 
2. Mit Monitor und allem Drum und dran rund 4000€. Wobei ich den Monitor und die Soundanlage natürlich länger behalten werde als den Rechner selbst.
3. Ich hab den Rechner natürlich auch nicht auf einmal gekauft.


----------



## the.hai (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

Mit 16 hat ich nochn guten 21" CRT von Nokia, der hat knapp 4stellig in Mark gekostet^^. Fiel aber zum Glück inner Frima eines bekannten "runter".
Der stand aber nur Zuhause rum, weils Moped/Motorrad-fahren dann wichtiger wurde 

Die Nerds, Pros oder Hobby-Bastler hier im Forum versenken gerne viel Geld, bloss die brauchens auch, bzw achten auf ein vernünftiges P/L. Das hier gebotene läuft aber dagegen.


----------



## ali-992 (13. April 2012)

Das ist einfach lachhaft. Hier geht es nicht darum wie viel Geld man für einen PC ausgeben sollte, sonder das der TE:
1. Nicht so viel Geld hat.
2. Sagt das er schon angeblich einen übelst guten PC hat
3. Hier nur auf wichtig macht 
4. Das er Beratungsresistent ist und
5. Keine Ahnung von PCs hat.


----------



## Henry1694 (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

-Ich hab zB für mein Rechner in der sig keine 800 bezahlt


----------



## stefan79gn (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

Also Leute ehrlich lest euch doch mal in seinem Profil die verlinkungen zu seinen von ihm kommentierten youtube videos durch und dort seine kommentare.
Er hat alles was er kommentiert natürlich besser .
Also in meinen Augen hat der TE nen Problem beachtung zufinden und hofft es auf diesem wege.
Er postet hier was er alles will und springt von ner Wandhalterung zur SSd und zurück also es tut teilweise weh beim lesen. 
Finde es schade das der Te hier anscheinend trollt und die leute zum narren hällt weil ich kanns mir nicht anders erklären. und wenn ich mir in diesem video BF3 MW3 Best Gaming Computer 2012 - YouTube den post vom TE anschaue bestätigt sich mein verdacht das er trollt.Die videos bzw die verlinkungen sind natürlich aus dem profil von ihm hier im forum. G1K777 - YouTube


----------



## dmxforever (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

Eben. Und hier hat er ja auch schon geschrieben, dass er die SSDs aus seinem Profil überhaupt nicht besitzt.



G1K777 schrieb:


> @ the.hai
> das war vor 3monaten -_- oder 2...
> Also dan MB/CPU/Ram hab ich ;D und den rest nicht.


----------



## Anterious (13. April 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:
			
		

> man muss ja nicht übertreiben und sofort beleidigen ..hab mir auch grad ein Monitor für fast 600 euro gegönnt und bin sogar 17 und arbeite nicht ! sind wir jetzt direkt schlechte Menschen?! Macht euch lieber Behilflich..



Das ist jetzt auch nicht dein ernst? Wenn doch hast du den Thread wohl nicht komplett mitverfolgt... Die Leute hier haben ihm, trotz seiner extrem gewöhnungsbedürftigen und teilweise stupiden Art und Weise nach Hilfe zu fordern, immer wieder Ratschläge gegeben... Und das, obwohl von der ersten Seite an klar war, das sich hier ein junger Halbstarker extrem wichtig machen muss und ohnehin resistent gegen unsere Vorschläge ist. ( siehe sein Profil/Youtube etc) Die meisten anderen (mich mit eingeschlossen) hätten schon nach der zweiten Seite aufgehört ihm Ratschläge zu geben... Und jetzt closen bitte, dem TO bringt der Thread ohnehin nichts...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

@ Moderatoren, könnt ihr bitte diesen Thread schließen, da keine sinvollen Antworten mehr zu erwarten sind und der TE seinen PC erst im August kaufen will 





> Noch ist es ein traum aber mein PC ist im August +/- 1 Monat Fertig/Finito ! ;D


 
deshalb sehe ich keinen Grund ihm HW vorzuschlagen, die zwar zzt. sehr gut und aktuell ist, aber wer weiß, wie es im August aussieht  Wenn er außerdem von dem Bildschirm zur SSD, dann wieder zum NT usw. das Thema wechselt sieht es für mich danach aus, als ob er sich mit der Materie überhaupt nicht auseinandersetzt, Aufmerksamkeit benötigt und die Vorschläge/ Beratungen von uns überhaupt nicht ernst nimmt 
Wir sind auf den ganzen 20 Seiten nur minimal vorangekommen und hängen immer noch beim Thema SSD, weil der TE sich anscheinen nicht beraten lassen will und sich blind von irgendwelchen geschönten Angaben aus dem I-net, die sehr realitätsfern sind, verleiten lässt. Anstatt strukturiert von der CPU und RAM übers Board, zum NT und GPU bis hin zu den Laufwerken zu gehen und jeden Punkt für erledigt abzuhaken, herrscht hier ein regelrechtes Chaos, durch das keiner durchsteigt


----------



## stefan79gn (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

genau closen weil der thread ist nur verschwendung von speicherplatz auf dem server.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. April 2012)

*AW: PC LGA1155 bis 5000€*

**Thread geschlossen**

Wenn ich das nächste Mal einen Thread schließe, werde ich es sicherheitshalber schon einmal vier Monate vorher ankündigen und mich zwischendurch ein paar Mal umentscheiden, damit die Community etwas davon hat.


----------

